
Oracle Critical Patch Update Advisory – July 2019 - based2
https://www.oracle.com/technetwork/security-advisory/cpujul2019-5072835.html
======
based2
[https://www.oracle.com/technetwork/topics/security/public-
vu...](https://www.oracle.com/technetwork/topics/security/public-vuln-to-
advisory-mapping-093627.html)

